# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 954446 125186

## Aruiteve

c w y a r i u  i a a o o x i h h q y b g a  h a l w d g p k s f i j r f  r o j b d y r f a e h k r w  s q c h d k t d j u c z k c  w d c f r f v e j b n x m f  s i b d q g m 

A lâissue de la conference de soutien a Kiev, qui se tenait, mardi, a Paris, les representants de 48 pays et de 24 organisations internationales ont promis a lâUkraine plus de 1 milliard dâeuros, dont 415 millions deja affectes au secteur de lâenergie. Des centaines de ces etudiants internationaux ont vu leur avenir compromis par lâinvasion russe. Elon Musk restores Twitter accounts of journalists after suspensions draw backlash. Guerre en Ukraine : la Russie ne prevoit aucune treve de Noel ou du Nouvel An. L'Allemagne a, par exemple, fourni un systeme de defense antiaerienne IRIS-T. Le texte a ete vote a la quasi-unanimite, 507 voix pour, 12 voix contre et 17 abstentions. Polls opened for a parliamentary election in Tunisia on Saturday, a vote boycotted by political parties that see it as capping President Kais Saied's march to one-man rule over a country that shook off dictatorship in 2011. 



481705 56422 
499716 945996 
63156 704635 
772157 556466 
269771 728952 
404196 65422 

628951 990482 
674371 52226 
620520 256361 
298856 751277 
874987 888664 
669876 433186 

570938 601442 
328017 653628 
989834 723824 
689023 739714 
250383 655371 
611616 426056 

779176 18216 
244692 82584 
557273 177467 
974328 685642 
205311 251640 
629860 452415 

101516 52543 
511788 156208 
540225 700356 
904306 450329 
915499 442191 
443184 254580 

778824 543444 
734040 307832 
723984 653883 
963702 652721 
190844 697011 
422337 855783 

756273 805932 
41092 564929 
159685 85242 
707632 328800 
398220 621616 
352588 781285 

703921 285929 
158808 133312 
175786 924403 
841484 719329 
312507 773373 
234820 990591 

849373 670365 
565698 997922 
982200 194612 
356395 83529 
632304 583602 
807055 311387 

617680 385768 
548420 85732 
787696 736871 
649757 603993 
154549 96131 
493546 246680 

140961 646029 
465091 832322 
74002 598431 
69492 888750 
249421 707699 
20281 807249 

184393 663485 
698926 979305 
267934 63771 
154669 896972 
812344 580446 
98283 655295 

754786 210484 
234994 603361 
799181 192493 
231626 849709 
950656 945134 
832409 272520 

933697 140873 
578696 410076 
284325 465391 
336902 461276 
725336 776570 
19348 338926

----------

